# Only about 6 weeks till prespawn!



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Since its 60 degrees today i really have the fever. Im looking forward to this being my finest season yet now that i got all my excess weight off. Im gonna have much more endurance and less pain. Im also buying a kayak so i can go solo and not be stuck on shore. So lookout piggies the quest for the state record bucketmouth begins again soon!

Also already looking forward to Hetfest at Erie around mid April. Im not normally a walleye guy but Shortdrift and Chipawa were nice enough to let me fish with them there once and it was hands down the best "game fishing" day I've ever had. We landed between 150-200 keeper eyes in one day! AND it was 80 degrees, sunny, with a lake as flat as glass and about 500 other boats were in sight but it didnt make a difference. Just using a naked purple hair jig. They showed me the light.

Who else is ready to wear shorts and shades and get on em?


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

I cant wait to fish some of the new baits i got from this winter, this years goal is to beat last years best of 6 fish over 7lbs and to capitalize on some of the misses i had last year that i bet would of pushed that mark past 10.

I will say im far from excited to see the so called "fisherman" with their bed fish caught on live bait......


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

[/FONT]


Pigsticker said:


> Since its 60 degrees today i really have the fever.


I hear ya brother...it got up to 73 here today...so I just had to see if there were some breaks in the ice where I could cast. The wind had pushed away about a 50yd. opening so I had at it. Lost one when it came to the surface, but I landed this one. Caught it on a C.C. Suspending Spot. :G


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice fish man! I don't believe I've ever caught a January or February Ohio bass. What's that lure a hard jerkbait?


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

i called a small public pond and asked if it was frozen. they said oh theres a spot of ice here and there. lol when i got there there was about a 5 foot section of open water and ice on both sides of it. by the time i left it had opened up to about 20 foot. never the less i didnt have ne luck. nice fish tho. oh yeah where u finding those suspending spots at?


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice start Mo! Can't wait to get out! Got two new KVD combos and a new Daiwa Team Pro reel I'm itchin to try out! I'm tired of cleaning reels and organizing tackle! Like Pigsticker, I'm ready for the pre-spawn. Heck, I'll be happy to just get rid of the ice!


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

i dont know if ill ever have a year better than last year.... but its about time! got the tags for the boat ready to roll


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I picked up an Alabama rig then realized I didn't have any gear stout enough to cast it. Oh darn! Med Heavy Mojo Bass, Shimano reel, and 300 yds of Power Pro 50lb braid later I'm ready to do some damage!!!!!!


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

when does the actually pre spawn take place... 60-64 water temp?


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

ringmuskie9 said:


> when does the actually pre spawn take place... 60-64 water temp?


Early prespawn would be about 50 degrees, with prespawn really starting to kick in once the water gets past 56. Talking morning temperatures. It really depends on the lake, or even on sections of the lake though. Once the water hits morning temps of 60 degrees, prespawn will be in full force with some fish having already started spawning.


----------



## mo65 (Aug 5, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Nice fish man! I don't believe I've ever caught a January or February Ohio bass. What's that lure a hard jerkbait?


It's a lipless crank. You hardly ever see the suspending variety anywhere other than Lurenet. here's a link to the bait:

http://www.lurenet.com/brands/cotton-cordell-lures/cotton-cordell-suspending-super-spot

P.S. How about that sweet price?


----------

